# My "Snowfall EP" (free)



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

https://www.dropbox.com/home/Pino/Snowfall%20EP

Not the best sound quality, at all, but I do like how it came out.


----------



## JosefinaHW (Nov 21, 2015)

Captain, I would like to listen to your piece depicting?/expressing your feelings about ? a snowfall, but i'm seeing a dropbox link. Is that because i am now on my phone? Can u upload it a different way?


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

JosefinaHW said:


> Captain, I would like to listen to your piece depicting?/expressing your feelings about ? a snowfall, but i'm seeing a dropbox link. Is that because i am now on my phone? Can u upload it a different way?


It is dropbox...


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Edited and deleted............


----------



## JosefinaHW (Nov 21, 2015)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I took it down because the sound quality is horrid.


Well, I look forward to listening to it when you post it again.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

JosefinaHW said:


> Well, I look forward to listening to it when you post it again.


It's up again!!!!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I do really love the hollow sound and "nakedness of the performances. All I really do is add a bit of verb to it!

Only in terms of sound does it remind me of Gould's 1955 take on the G. Variations.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

JosefinaHW said:


> Well, I look forward to listening to it when you post it again.


*BANDCAMP EDITION:*

https://pino2.bandcamp.com/releases


----------



## JosefinaHW (Nov 21, 2015)

Congratulations on finding a good method of sharing your music with the world, Captain!

Snowflake is a lovely piece. I can clearly see a single snowflake slowly swirling down and then being gently swept-up into the air again, and then finally landing on the deck in front of me. I watched that happen just the other day. 

I hope someone knowledgeable on TC gives you some recommendations for tools that will help you compose the music that you want to hear.


You handsome devil, You! I envy the women of Ohio. :devil:


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

JosefinaHW said:


> Congratulations on finding a good method of sharing your music with the world, Captain!
> 
> Snowflake is a lovely piece. I can clearly see a single snowflake slowly swirling down and then being gently swept-up into the air again, and then finally landing on the deck in front of me. I watched that happen just the other day.
> 
> ...


Thanks for listening JosefinaHW! I think I channeled a Gould pose, I could swear there is a pic of him in a similar pose! I'm glad you enjoyed the piece.


----------

